# Baustelle Räucherofen



## Schutenpiet (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin alle zusammen
Ich habe gerade begonnen, mir einen Räucherofen zu mauern.
Da ich Angler und Jäger bin, kommt für mich nur ein Ofen in Frage, in dem ich heiß und kalt räuchern kann.
Für Interessierte habe ich ein paar Bilder eingestellt.
habe gestern die erste Hälfte fertig bekommen.
Der Ofen wird 1,88 m hoch, und innen eine Grundfläche von 53X53 cm. Oben bekommt er ein regelbares Rauchrohr, und unten in beide Türen ( Brennraum / Rauchraum ) auch jeweils eine regelbare Zuluft. Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, ob ich ihn von innen verputzen muß, oder ob es reicht, wenn man ihn sauber verfugt. #c
Das werden die ersten Tests ja ergeben.
Links sieht man den Sockel mit einem Sims, auf den ich als Basis für den Brennraum eine Gehwegplatte lege.
In der Mitte erkennt man wie die Schamottierung ungefähr im Ofen sein wird, und rechts der derzeitige Stand zeigt den fertigen Brennraumbereich ohne Schamott, und die unter Luke, die durch die Brennraumtür später verschlossen wird.

Wer noch Tips hat,......bitte jetzt, und nicht erst, wenn das Werk fertig ist

Peter


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

sieht spitze aus, aller respekt.

auch wenn ich schamott für übertrieben halte. ich hab meinen aus ziegeln gemauert, fundament und boden für die feuerstelle aus estrichbeton. für die erforderliche temperatur reicht ein feuerchen, da brauchts m.e. keine befürchtungen dass die ziegel platzen oder der beton bröckelt.

ich räuchere meist heiß, aber auch schinken (bisher nur ohne knochen) kalt.

einziger tip : mein nächster ofen bekommt mind. 2 thermometer in unterschiedlicher höhe. alleine schon um mehr zu lernen über den temperaturgradienten im ofen. 

P.S. Spitzen Fußnotenkommentar ("Signatur")


----------



## muddyliz (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Sieh zu, dass du genug Luft von unten ans Feuer bekommst. Ich würde statt der Gehwegplatte einen Rost aus Eisenstäben einbauen und die Schamottplatte darüber weglassen, seitlich Schamotte reicht dicke. Sieh zu, dass du zwischen Schamotte und Ziegeln etwas Luft lässt, damit sich die Schamottsteine ausdehnen können, am besten die Schamottsteine ohne Mörtel aufeinanderstellen.
Den Feuerraum würde ich zum Heißräuchern nach vorn offen lassen, damit die Abgase dort raus können. Zum Kalträuchern kannst du ja dort eine Tür anbringen, die man dann schließen kann. Unten vor den Sockel kommt dann ein Schieber zur Regulierung der Zuluft fürs Heißräuchern.
Auf den Feuerraum legst du ein Blech, darauf kommt das Räuchermehl. So ziehen dir die Abgase nicht durch den Rauchraum, die Fische bleiben so schön saftig.


----------



## muddyliz (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Sieh dir mal meinen Räucherofen an: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#ofen


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal meinen Räucherofen an: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#ofen



Danke für den Tip. zwischen Schamott und Aussenwand gibt es sowieso eine Luftschicht von ca. 1,5cm umlaufend, und vorne kommen regelbare Zulüfter in die beiden Fronttüren.
Oben ein geregeltes 80-er Rauchrohr.

MfG

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Langsam aber sicher geht´s voran.Wie auf dem angehängten Bild zu sehen, sind die nächsten Reihen gemauert, und eine weitere Hänge für die Rauchraumtür ist auch schon drin.:m
Die VA Stäbe an den Seiten dienen später als Auflager für Roste,damit auch Filets kalt geräuchert werden  können.
mehr, wenn es weitere Fortschritte gibt.
Peter#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Gleiche Baustelle aber die untere Tür ist schon drin :q
vor die Zuluft kommt noch eine Drosselklappe.
Dann geht´s im Obergeschoss weiter.:m


----------



## Feedermaik (8. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Meine Oefen hatten alle einen gemauerten Fuchs(ca.70-80 cm).Dann zieht der Ofen auch bei Flaute.
Wenn man mit Hartbrandziegeln mauert,braucht es keinen Putz.

Bei Oefen mit Fuchs ist dann der Brennraum vorn im Selbigen.Da kann man auch mal etwas härter trocknen ohne dass einem die Flammen die Fischschwänze kräuseln!
Sonst gutes Teil.#6

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## blinkerkatze (8. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@AFS-Beckmann,
ich bin Heute erst auf diese Seite gekommen. Und möchte dir gerne mal mein Ofen zeigen. Als ich den aus alten Hartbrandsteine gemauert habe war ich skeptisch aber er stht nun schon ein paar Jahre und hat schon so manchen Fisch gesehen. Übrigens habe ich das Feuerloch wo die Glut ist mit Schamott verkleidet war auch gut so. 

PS: Auf dem Foto ist mein Sohn mit ein Hecht aus dem Strelasund gefangen auf einem 5cm Twister beim Barschangeln.


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Moin Gerhard #h


Na, der Ofen sieht ja auch stark aus. Sind ja richtige Schmuckstücke, die die ABler hier haben.

Glückwunsch auch zu dem Hecht :m


@ Peter

Wann gehts weiter mit Bildern und Berichten ?

Ick kann dat neet ofwachten |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Gerhard #h
> 
> 
> Na, der Ofen sieht ja auch stark aus. Sind ja richtige Schmuckstücke, die die ABler hier haben.
> ...



Georg mien besten, dat ick vun di mol wat höör...näää:q
Mit de Bilder geiht wieder, wenn´t niee Bilder gift
Hüt möß ick Holt moken för mien Fru.... is ja ok nich unwichtig
Piet


----------



## blinkerkatze (13. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Ich habe mich mal beigemacht und habe den Ofen etwas genauer abgelichtet.
Bild 1; Räucherofen von vorne
Bild 2; Rauchabzug
Bild 3; Rauchabzug - Einstellung
Bild 4; ist die Auflage für die Räuerstangen
Bild 5; Türverschluß
Bild 6; Feuertür
Bild 7; Fischauffang falls doch mal einer abfällt
Bild 8; Gitter zum Warm-oder Kalträuern  für Filet 
Bild 9; nochmal wie B8
Bild 10 & 11; zum aufhägen der Fische damit sie abtropfen
Bild 12 & 13; Zusatzhaken zum Räuern von großen Fischen


----------



## blinkerkatze (13. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

hier gehts weiter,


----------



## blinkerkatze (13. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

und noch teil 3 und das letzte


----------



## wallek (13. November 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

sehr Schick muß ich sagen!!!!

Werd wohl auch mal nächstes Jahr anfangen so´n Teil zu bauen!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

#h  So, Dank steigender Temperaturen und Zeit im Weihnachtskurzurlaub habe ich die MAUrerarbeiten heute beenden können. Habe ausser den kurzen Auflagestäben im oberen Bereich 3 VA Stangen eingemauert zum einhängen von Fischen, oder Schinken |supergri.Verfugen hab ich nicht mehr geschafft. Im nächsten Schritt werden die Türen zugeschnitten, das Dach und das Rauchrohr montiert.Habe ein aktuelles Bild beigefügt.

Demnächst mehr


----------



## macmarco (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Hey Peter...|wavey:

den Ofen habe ich, glaub ich, schon mal gesehen...
Aber er nimmt dann ja auch langsam Form an...Aber weißt ja, wenn du den  Rauch 7 Häuser weiter aufsteigen siehst, weißt du, das ich meinen endlich fertig habe - und das dauert nicht mehr lange...:vik:

Gruß


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey Peter...|wavey:
> 
> den Ofen habe ich, glaub ich, schon mal gesehen...
> Aber er nimmt dann ja auch langsam Form an...Aber weißt ja, wenn du den  Rauch 7 Häuser weiter aufsteigen siehst, weißt du, das ich meinen endlich fertig habe - und das dauert nicht mehr lange...:vik:
> ...



Du meinst also bei weißem Rauch: wir sind Papst???:m
Peter


----------



## aal60 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@AFS-Beckmann

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem vollendeten Projekt. Die Bauphase 3 Monate eher angefangen ,wäre wegen des Wetters einfacher gewesen.

Wieviel Forellen fasst den dein Ofen?  -Mein Projekt hat sich schon bewährt.  
Ist einwenig breiter als dein Ofen. 

Viel Spass beim veredeln der Beute.

Gruss vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes und alle AB Einen Guten Rutsch
UWE


----------



## Schutenpiet (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@Uwe: manchmal geht´s terminlich nicht immer so wie man will, und denn muß man ja auch immer erst von der Idee über den Entschluss zum Handeln kommen. Losgelegt hab ich, weil unsere alte Ziegelei in Lübeck augfgibt, und die Steine günstig (250 Stck + Schamott für 50€) verkauft hat. Als nächstes kommt die obere Tür, die untere wird noch zugeschnitten und richtig verschweißt, dann noch´n Spitzdach mit Schornstein, und dann hoffentlich fertig. Aber davon mehr im Neuen Jahr, un dann vielleicht ja auch mal im Magazin.

Gruß aus der Weltstadt Groß Grönau

Peter


----------



## aal60 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@Peter :m

Bei mir ging der Rohbau zügig von der Hand, aber dann die Metallteile:

Materiallieferung während der grossen Ferien und Fertigung durch
Azubi hat gute 7Wochen gedauert. Ist aber Klasse geworden:

Bauanleitung gibt es auch.

Übrigens hatte mein Klinkerwerk auch geschlossen, brauchte noch 120Stück für ´nen 20,-€ .

Guten Rutsch ... .

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/3360/01raeucherofenkomplss2.jpg


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Wieder ein Stückchen geschafft. Der Dachstuhl ist vorbereitet, hab mich jetzt doch für´n Ziegeldach entschieden, außerdem ist die obere Tür fixiert. Jetzt die Türen noch auf Maß schneiden, grundieren und streichen. Dann Rauchrohr drauf, Dachdecken und...Feuer :q

Peter


----------



## aal60 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@AFS-Beckmann

Ich seh´ nicht das Bäumchen vom Richtfest. :q:q:q

Ansonsten scheinst Du ja genügend Dachüberstand zu haben.
Denk an die Dachrinne -- auch zum Aufhängen der Fische. #6

Gruss
Uwe   #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Danke für den Tip, war so geplant |supergri 
Der Dachüberstand ist über den Türen ca. 1m, die Breite ca 1,1m.
Bin gespannt wie´s mit Ziegeln aussieht 

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Bin heute wieder ein Stück weitergekommen.
Als erstes habe ich dach obere Abschlußblech aufgesetzt, das den Räucherraum nach oben dicht macht. Dazu habe ich ein Ofendichtband auf die obere schicht gelegt, und in Maurermörtel eingebettet. Dann Blech draufgelegt, mit dem Gummihammer angeklopft, bis der Mörtel überall rausquoll, und das Blech auf dem Ofendichtband auflag. Danach rundrum mit 8 6-er Schrauben zum Mauerwerk verbolzt.
Danach das Rauchrohr aufgesetzt, und mittels Winkeln über dem vorgesehen Loch positioniert und festgenietet. Das muß ich noch mit Ofenkitt versiegeln.
Danach den Dachstuhl aufgesetzt, und mit der oberen Deckplatte verschraubt. Dann noch das Rauchrohr mit zwei kurzen Dachlatten im Dachstuhl abgefangen.... und Feierabend
  Wenn das Ganze Morgen fest ist, schraub ich auf beiden Seiten ´ne Platte wasserfestes Sperrholz drauf und tacker da Folie als Feuchtigkeitssperre drauf. Dann noch Konterlattung und Ziegel. Dann ist´s geschafft


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Habe heute eine Menge geschafft an meinem Projekt.
Zunächst habe ich eine Hartfaserplatte auf den Dachstuhl genagelt, Folie darüber, und dann die Konterlattung. Zumindest kann es jetzt nicht mehr reinregnen. Vor dem Ofen habe ich das Vordach mit zwei Bohlen abgefangen, und es somit stabilisiert, damit es später nicht unter der Last der Pfannen zusammenbricht. :q Dann habe ich das Rauchrohr abgedichtet mit Ofenkitt... Klebt wie Teufel das Zeugs.
Dann die Türen auf Maß geschnitten und noch ein wenig gerichtet. Als Krönung habe ich den Ofen heute das erste Mal vorsichtig angeheizt. Was mir als erstes angenehm auffiel, war die Tatsache, dass er von Anfang an sehr gut zog.|rolleyes
Als nächstes stellte ich fest, dass er sich hervorragend steuern lässt..über die Abluft. der Rauch kam da heraus wo er sollte, nähmlich oben aus dem Rohr. Wenn ich das Halb zudrehe, dann fängt er ganz leicht an, nach unten herauszudrücken, also auch so, wie ich es haben wollte.
Das Sägemehl ist restlos verglimmt, was ja auch für eine ausreichende Zu.. bzw. Abluft spricht. Also Alles in Allem gelungen kann man sagen.


----------



## aal60 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Super, dann wollen wir mal vergoldete Fische sehen.

Gruss
UWE


----------



## goeddoek (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@ Rööker-Piet


Dönnerschlach |bigeyes |bigeyes

So'n Dack hett mennig een neet up sin Hus :q:q

Saubere Arbeit, mein Bester #6 

Hast Du auch ein Vakuumgerät, damit Du die edlen Produkte holsteinischer Räucherkunst geschmackschonend nach Lolland schicken kannst ? :q :q


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



aal60 schrieb:


> Bauanleitung gibt es auch.



Hab da auch Interesse an der Bauanleitung #6


----------



## aal60 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hab da auch Interesse an der Bauanleitung #6



Hallo Klaus,

Meine Bauanleitung findest Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1829722&postcount=55

Viel Spaß beim Lesen, wirst wohl einige Anregungen übernehmen können.

Gruss vom Rand des Sauerlandes
Uwe


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

DANKE!! Werd ihn wohl 1:1 nachbauen. Auch sehr gut das gleich mit drin steht was man an Material braucht. Super gemacht!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@ Uwe : Super Anleitung !
Hätte ich die vorher gehabt, dann hätte ich den Ofen bestimmt nachgebaut. #6 Hoffe aber, auch mit meinem gut klar zu kommen. Ich werde berichten #h
Peter


----------



## aal60 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> @ Uwe : Super Anleitung !
> Hätte ich die vorher gehabt, dann hätte ich den Ofen bestimmt nachgebaut. #6 Hoffe aber, auch mit meinem gut klar zu kommen. Ich werde berichten #h
> Peter



Hallo Peter, 
hatte meine Bauanleitung schon am14.11.2007 im Forum bekannt gemacht. Aber Dein Ofen sieht auch nicht schlechter aus. #6

Bin mal auf die Räucherergebnisse gespannt. 
Gruss
UWE


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

 Strahle wegen der anerkennenden Worte.
Wie gut er durchdacht ist, sehe ich ja beim ersten Heissräuchern, und beim ersten Langzeitkalträuchern. |rolleyes
Werde Dir mal berichten. Gruß

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

So Dach ist fast fertig, es muß nur noch ein Ziegel geschnitten werden. (macht´n Angelkumpel ) Dann die Giebel verkleiden.
Türverschlüsse sind dran, Drosselklappe liegt bereit zum Anbau.
Konnte erst mal nur Abendbilder einstellen, bin nicht eher fertig geworden, der Kleinkram hält ganz schön auf :m

Peter


----------



## aal60 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> ...
> Konnte erst mal nur Abendbilder einstellen, bin nicht eher fertig geworden, der Kleinkram hält ganz schön auf :m
> 
> Peter



Hallo Peter,
hast Recht der Kleinkram hält ganz schön auf... . Schöne Abendstimmung.  Dann raucht es ja bald.

Gruss
UWE  |wavey:


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Ja, da geht ne Menge Zeit bei drauf. Und man wird eigendlich nie so richtig fertig damit

Sieht aber schon so richtig toll aus. Super Arbeit#6


Viel Spass beim "Essen veredeln":m


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Heute habe ich die Firste aufgesetzt, die Dachkanten begradigt, und das Holz behandelt. Nun fehlen nur noch die Ortgänge, und ein Giebel wird noch verkleidet. Dann ist erst mal fertig :m
Unten der derzeitige Stand.
Peter


----------



## macmarco (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Ej, Ej schick schick.... #6
Werd ihn mir mal demnächst live ansehen müssen    :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Ist doch logo wenn ich die Temperatur ablesen kann   :q:q (Insider)

Peter


----------



## macmarco (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Ist doch logo wenn ich die Temperatur ablesen kann   :q:q (Insider)
> 
> Peter



Ach Peter, hast du denn kein Fieberthermometer????? :q:q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

:vik: Hab heute den ersten Heißrauchtest gemacht, zwar erst mal ohne Räuchergut, aber wollte mal sehen, wie die Zu,- Abluft funktioniert, und wie ich die Temperaturen in den Griff bekomme.   #6#6#6
Bin schwer begeistert. Zunächst einmal brauchte ich nur 5 kleine Scheite Buchenholz, die ich mit einem Anzünder gestartet habe. Der Ofen zog von Anfang an sehr gut bei halb geöffnetem Abzug, und voll geöffneter Zuluft. Nach ca. 15 Minuten hatte ich ca. 90°C im oberen Rauchraum und habe dann unten 3/4 zugemacht, oben alles gelassen. Habe dadurch oben die Temperatur gehalten ca. 30 Minuten. Dann oben fast zu, unten fast zu. Das bewirkte, das die Flammen von selbst zurück gedrückt wurden durch den Rauch, der dann nach unten gedrückt wurde. Dadurch noch mehr Rauch und Rückgang der Temperatur auf ca. 50 °C. Ab da nichts mehr gemacht, und der Ofen räucherte ca 1 Stunde bei sinkenden Temperaturen weiter. Ich habe nicht ein Gramm Sägemehl gebraucht !:m Trotzdem, |kopfkrat Die VA-Stangen hatten einen schönen goldgelben Belag, der Gutes erahnen lässt, für den ersten Test mit Fisch am WE :q:q

Kann´s gar nicht mehr erwarten

Peter


----------



## aal60 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Na, dann läßt die Premiere ja nicht mehr lange auf sich warten!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. :vik: Das mit dem geringen Holzverbrauch ist bei meinem Ofen genauso , ist durch das Mauerwerk nun mal gut gedämmt. 

So, nun sind wir aber auf die ersten VERGOLDETEN gespannt. 

Persönlich fehlen mir zur Zeit die Fische. #c :c

Bin also auf deine nächsten Fotos gespannt. #6

Hast Du deinen Feuerkasten auch an den Seiten mit Luftlöchern versehen?


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Hast Du deinen Feuerkasten auch an den Seiten mit Luftlöchern versehen?[/quote]


Ja das ist die Feuermulde von meinem alten Blechofen.
Außerdem wird der praktisch durch die Schlitze zwischen den Schamottsteinen immer etwas von Luft umspült.
Es war erfreulich wenig übrig von dem wenigen Buchenholz, als der Ofen aufhörte zu blökern :q
Habe mir jetzt noch zwei Kapillarthermometer bei Conrad bestellt, von denen eins oben, und das andere unten im Räucherraum angebracht wird.Ich denke dann wird die Einstellung noch einfacher. Schön war auch, dass sich der Ofen ab einem bestimmten Punkt selbst regelt: Viel Rauch drückt die Flammen
-----> Dadurch weniger Rauchbildung ---> wieder mehr Sauerstoff, und es glimmt wieder heftiger -->dadurch mehr Rauch usw. 
Ich werd´s ja erleben und dann mal die ersten zeigen
Bis dann

Peter


----------



## macmarco (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Na Peter, neue Bilder???


----------



## Schutenpiet (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Endlich! Am WE wird das gute Stück eingeweiht, nachdem ich es geschafft habe, zu verfugen ( ein paar müssen noch nachgebessert werden), und die beiden Temperaturfühler eingebaut sind.  Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Heute wurde der Ofen eingeweiht  :vik:
Bin seeeehr begeistert vom ersten Ergebnis.
Viel besser geht nicht mit ´nem neuen Ofen, wo man ja noch erst sehen muß, wie man ihn am genauesten steuert, aber ich glaube, so wie die Testforellen aussehen, und die Tesflossen schmecken war heute alles richtig:q  unten die versprochenen Bilder der ersten Fuhre. Michi (Hornhechteutin) hat alles begutachtet, und für gut befunden


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Am Sonntag habe ich einen Testlauf mit Kaltrauch gemacht, und war begeistert. Mit einem Liter Buchenmehl lief der Ofen ca. 11 Stunden, bei einem Temperaturanstieg von nur 4 °C.
Also kann jetzt auch Schinken veredelt werden :q
Außerdem habe ich jetzt endlich die Türen endbehandelt .
Peter

PS: Macmarco hat einen sehr ähnlichen Ofen gebaut, und stellt hoffentlich auch noch was rein.


----------



## aal60 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@AFS-Beckmann,

Hallo Peter, sieht mit den schwarzen Türen auch besser aus. An Fleisch räuchern hab ich mich noch nicht ran getraut.

Gruß
UWE


----------



## macmarco (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Moin....#h

So, do isa....

Wie Peter schon sagte, sehr ähnliche Bauweise, aber ein super Öfchen....

Freu mich schon tierisch auf Samstag, dann gibts endlich Fische in gelb...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin....#h
> 
> So, do isa....
> 
> ...



Der Flughafenausbau wird an den Rauchschwaden über Gr.Gr. scheitern |supergri|supergri|supergri Glückwunsch auch von Snoopdog :m

Peter


----------



## macmarco (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Der Flughafenausbau wird an den Rauchschwaden über Gr.Gr. scheitern |supergri|supergri|supergri Glückwunsch auch von Snoopdog :m
> 
> Peter



Meinst nicht, dass der nicht bald geschlossen wird???
Wie sollen die Piloten denn noch die Startbahn sehen am Wochenende, wenn alles voller Rauch ist..???|supergri
Vielleicht hätten wir die Öfen auch 1 m höher bauen sollen, dann hätt keiner mehr landen dürfen...|bla:


----------



## aal60 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Na dann qualmt mal Beide um die Wette und wenn ihr gut seid,
könnt Ihr Euch mit Rauchzeichen verständigen.  :q:q:q

Bin mal auf die nächsten Ergebnisse gespannt.

Gruss
UWE  #h


----------



## macmarco (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Moin....#h

sooooo endlich sind die ersten Fische fertig und sowas von

leeeeeeeecker...:vik: habe diesen Mioment lange entgegen 

gefiebert....

(Wollt euch ja mal teilhaben lassen)

Gruß
Marco


----------



## aal60 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Schöne Fotos, - maschen ein Hunger.

Ja ,dann bin ich das nächste Mal mit Fotos dran. .... Muss aber erstmal morgen für Nachschub sorgen.

Bis dann
UWE


----------



## Ottmar (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Hallo Hab mal ne Frage zum Räucherofen. Benutzt Du auch eine Fettpfanne beim Räuchern.                

                     MFG Ottmar


----------



## aal60 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Selbstverständlich, wir wollen doch nicht das die krebserregenden Aromen zu den Fischen aufsteigen.

Hier mal die Fotos meiner Bauanleitung: http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/i...genbau-eines-gemauerten-Raucherofens/-11.html

Gruss
UWE


----------



## Dorschminister (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Jetzt weiß ich endlich was das für mordsmäßig große Rauchschwaden über Groß Grönau sind, Marco und Peter räuchern die Gegend ein. Na mal im ernst eure Öfen sehen recht genial aus und bei dem Anblick der fertigen Produkte läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder am Wasser bin wieder voll hergestellt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## macmarco (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich was das für mordsmäßig große Rauchschwaden über Groß Grönau sind, Marco und Peter räuchern die Gegend ein. Na mal im ernst eure Öfen sehen recht genial aus und bei dem Anblick der fertigen Produkte läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder am Wasser bin wieder voll hergestellt.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Nabend...#h

Kannst ja mal "schnuppern" kommen, wenn die Öfen wieder räuchern 

Wenn es wieder aufs Wasser gehen soll, musst nur mal bescheid sagen, lässt sich ja fast immer einrichten...und wer weiß, viellecht bring ich dir ja nen kleinen Snack für zwischen durch mir ( wenn er wieder lief) :m

Gruß
Marco

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Dorschminister (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal "schnuppern" kommen, wenn die Öfen wieder räuchern



Na das nehme ich doch herzlich gerne an, bring dann auch ein Schächtelchen Pilse mit Fisch muss doch schwimmen:q:q

Gruß Steffen


----------



## macmarco (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Na das nehme ich doch herzlich gerne an, bring dann auch ein Schächtelchen Pilse mit Fisch muss doch schwimmen:q:q
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Ach Steffen...

EIN Schächtelchen??? Der Räuchervorgang dauert aber immer ein bissl länger #g

Dann werde ich auch bestimmt bescheid sagen...:q


----------



## Dorschminister (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



macmarco schrieb:


> Der Räuchervorgang dauert aber immer ein bissl länger #g



ich Dummerchen das ich daran nicht gedacht habe, na dann sagen wir mal so, ich werde ausreichend Pils mit bringen|supergri|supergri

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> ich Dummerchen das ich daran nicht gedacht habe, na dann sagen wir mal so, ich werde ausreichend Pils mit bringen|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Auuuuch schnuppern  komme als Rauch instruktor:vik:

Peter


----------



## macmarco (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Siehst, das hört sich doch schon besser an...#6
Dann machen wir mal demnächst eine Räucherevent und Becki darf auch mal schnuppern kommen :q 

Gruß


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Werde extra meine Diät unterbrechen, um nicht nur zu schnuppern :m und wenn ich das mache dann bitte halbe Sau auf Toast  ´ne Lore Pommes und ´nen Hektoliter Bier :m
Peter


----------



## Dorschminister (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> halbe Sau auf Toast  ´ne Lore Pommes und ´nen Hektoliter Bier :m
> Peter


meinst du das passt alles in den Räucherofen??:vik:

mal im ernst das lasst uns mal machen habe da richtig Bock drauf.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## macmarco (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> meinst du das passt alles in den Räucherofen??:vik:
> 
> mal im ernst das lasst uns mal machen habe da richtig Bock drauf.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Glaubst du, wir sagen das nur aus Spaß??? Ist natürlich ernst gemeint... Habe heut schon mit Peterle drüber gesprochen...
Wir machen ernst!!!:vik:


----------



## Dorschminister (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

hört sich sehr gut an, ich freu mich drauf. Hast du genug Buchenholz? Oder soll ich noch was mit bringen? ( Ernstgemeinte Frage)

Gruß Steffen


----------



## macmarco (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Reischt, wenn du die Flüssignahrung mit bringst...#g
 den Rest habe ich jetzt... müssten dann nur noch schauen, ob bei Becki oder bei mir... sind ja auch nur 200 m unterschied |supergri


----------



## Dorschminister (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

ich habe mal gehört das die Flüssignahrung das A und O beim Räuchern ist, ich möchte natürlich nicht das die Fische mißlingen daher werde ich für genug Nahrung sorgen #6

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Der erste Schinken ist jetzt im Ofen  |supergri
Nachdem ich ihn mit Zucker und Gewürzen eingerieben hatte, hat er erst mal einen Tag geruht, und wurde dann solange mit Salz eingerieben, bis alles erst mal trocken blieb.
Danach in Pökelgefäß, kleines Gewicht drauf und viel Salz.
Nach drei Tagen herausgenommen, und gründlich abgewaschen.
Trockengetupft, und dann 3 Tage abhängen lassen. Dies nennt man Durchbrennen, da verteilt sich der Salzgehalt im Fleisch.
Heute dann eine dünne Lage Honig drauf, und kräftig Gewürze drauf. Als nächstes den Ofen trockengeheizt, Räucherwanne fertiggemacht, und jetzt räuchert er mit ca. 20°C ca. 14 Stunden. Dann gibts ´ne Pause, dann wieder 14 Stunden, u.s.w..ca 4 Tage. danach noch´n Päuschen bis zum WE und dann ist er fällig :m

Peter


----------



## aal60 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@AFS-Beckmann,  nach Fertigstellung erwarten wir Alle eine Kostprobe!!! :q:q:q:q:q

Wir hatten früher auch Schinken geräuchert, aber nicht mit Honig behandelt. Beschreib mal wie der schmeckt.    |rolleyes

Gruss
UWE


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



aal60 schrieb:


> @AFS-Beckmann,  nach Fertigstellung erwarten wir Alle eine Kostprobe!!! :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Wir hatten früher auch Schinken geräuchert, aber nicht mit Honig behandelt. Beschreib mal wie der schmeckt.    |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Der Honig nimmt die Schärfe aus dem äußeren Bereich, wo ja erfahrungsgemäß immer das meiste Salz vorhanden ist. D.h. der Schinken wird milder. Den Honiggeschmack bemerkt man eigentlich kaum bewußt. 
Hab den Schinken gerade zum ruhen in den Keller gehängt...|uhoh:
wird hart werden, ihn nicht schon vor Fertigstellung anzuschneiden..der Duft ist einfach läääääääggggggger
:vik:

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Da ist er nun, der erste Schinken aus dem neuen Ofen, nachdem er fast durchgängig drei Tage im Rauch gehangen hat  :m leider kann man den Duft nicht mitschicken.
Jetzt kann er sich noch bis zum Wochenende entwickel und dann........hab vorsichtshalber mal ´nen kleinen Fussel getestet...das Rezept ist Spitze  :q:q:q

Peter


----------



## macmarco (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

|laola:
_*Komm Freitag mit Tuppääää vorbei !!!!*_

|laola:


----------



## Dorschminister (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Na Peter das hört sich ja richtig gut, hoffentlich wird deine Mühe durch den Geschmack belohnt. Es ist ja doch ziemlich viel Arbeit wenn man das so liest.
 Ich hätte Angst das ich das Fleisch versaue und am Ende nüscht habe.

 @ Marco..... Tubber mal was für mich mit ein |supergri ( war ein Spass)

Gruß Steffen


----------



## aal60 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Hallo Peter, 
dann schneid den Schinken mal in *15 Teile* - soviele Teilnehmer sind wir in diesem Thread -; #6
denn wir wollen Alle kosten. Adressen schicken wir dann per PN.  
Wann lieferst DU??? 

|rolleyes

Spaß bei Seite - laß Dir den  Schinken gut schmecken.


----------



## macmarco (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> @ Marco..... Tubber mal was für mich mit ein |supergri ( war ein Spass)
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Aber nur, wenn Peter kurz wegschaut!!! :m


----------



## nemles (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Boäh, sieht aber oberlecker aus 



Na dann mal guten Appetit#h


----------



## goeddoek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Dönnerschlach |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes


Der Beckmannsche Landrauchschinken sieht wirklich klasse aus #6
Alle Achtung, Rööker-Piet :m


Bin ja gespannt auf die 60 Kilo-Ausführung, von der wir alle 'ne Kostprobe bekommen :g:q:q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Nu ist es passiert     Hab ihn angeschnitten |supergri|supergri
war so, wie ich mir vorgestellt habe, die Pökelzeit hätte einen Tag kürzer sein können, aber insgesamt oberlecker.
Der kräftige Geschmack (noch nicht grenzwertig aber nix für mildeschinkenesser) wird durch Bier kompensiert :m

Peter


----------



## aal60 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

#6 Sieht gut aus Peter, laß ihn Dir schmecken.

*Leider können wir ihn ja nicht testen.*

Gruss
UWE


----------



## macmarco (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

So, nun durft ich ja mal Peters Schinken probieren und mein Fazit:

_*Lögger!!!:m
*_
Ihr wisst ja gar nicht, was euch entgeht |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß


----------



## goeddoek (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



macmarco schrieb:


> So, nun durft ich ja mal Peters Schinken probieren und mein Fazit:
> 
> _*Lögger!!!:m
> *_
> ...




Jooo - besten Dank, die Info hat mir noch gefehlt. Peter hat mir heute schon in höchsten Tönen vorgeschwärmt und nun auch noch Du  :c :c :c :c

Na, ja - ich gönn es Dir ja :m Irgendwann muss ich den Beckmann auch noch heim- äääääh besuchen |supergri

:m:q:q


----------



## aal60 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



macmarco schrieb:


> So, nun durft ich ja mal Peters Schinken probieren und mein Fazit:
> 
> _*Lögger!!!:m
> *_
> ...



Was wird denn das jetzt? *-Seelische Grausamkeit?

 |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Ich werde mich rächen, -wartet nur ab!  
*


----------



## macmarco (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

*Sorry *|rotwerden  (aber nur ganz bissl) :q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Neues von Ofen  :q
Hab heute ein wenig experimentiert, und finde, dass es optisch und duftlich gut geworden ist  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
ob das so schmeckt weiß ich noch nicht. 
Es ist eine Putenbrust von stattlichen 2 Kilo, die ich heute
heißgeräuchert habe. ob´s was geworden ist.. ich meine geschmacklich wird frühestens werde ich mal schreiben.
Zum Phantasieanregen unten zwei kleine Bilder

Gruß Peter


----------



## aal60 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Sieht gut aus, PETER #6

Leider fällt meine Räucher-Session wegen "Emma" aus.

Letzten Sonntag konnte ich 18 schöne Forellen bei Borchard´s
Forellenteiche in Oelde Sünninghausen verhaften. #:  

Die warten nun im Gefrierschrank auf ihre Vergoldung. |supergri

Schiet Wetter !!!  #c


----------



## Dorschminister (1. März 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Mensch Peter du bist ja kaum zu bremsen, den Schinken noch gar nicht ganz verdaut schon hängt die Putenbrust im Rauch :q lass mal hören ob sich deine Mühe gelohnt hat und wie du die Putenbrust vorbereitet hast.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. März 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Mensch Peter du bist ja kaum zu bremsen, den Schinken noch gar nicht ganz verdaut schon hängt die Putenbrust im Rauch :q lass mal hören ob sich deine Mühe gelohnt hat und wie du die Putenbrust vorbereitet hast.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Du wirst davon hören, wenn ich morgen Pröbchen am Forellensee verteilt hab :m:m
Die Zubereitung ist relativ einfach: Fleisch für ca. 2,5 Std in gut gesättigte Lake mit Salz, zucker, Knobi, und was sonst so gefällt Dann kurz abspülen und trockentupfen.
Dann von aussen mit etwas Salz, Paprika, und anderen Gewürzen einreiben und das ganze einbinden!
Sonst fällt das Fleisch zu sehr auseinander. Dann den Ofen auf Touren bringen und das Fleisch bei ca 50-60 Grad trocknen ungefähr 40 Minuten. Dann Vollgas ca 120-140°C halten für ca. 2 Stunden, dann ordentlich Mehl auf die Glut und alle Luken dicht. Nach ca. weiteren 60 Minuten ist der Vogel fertig. Dann nur noch auskühlen lassen, und wer kann lässt ihn dann nochmal 2 Tage ziehen. Ich konnte nicht, und hab heute zum Frühstück getestet mit meiner Familie. Einstimmig angenommen:vik::vik::vik:

Peter


----------



## aal60 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Hallo an Alle, die neue Räucherzeit ist eingeläutet. Die Winterforellen mussten verarbeitet werden. 

Hier einige Fotos von meinem Angelfreund geschossen, um Euch auch zu animieren. 

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/554/dscn5670yh3.jpg 


http://img394.*ih.us/img394/337/dscn5671pk2.jpg 


http://img394.*ih.us/img394/4708/dscn5672kx4.jpg 


http://img187.*ih.us/img187/687/dscn5674py3.jpg 


http://img153.*ih.us/img153/1286/dscn5677mc2.jpg 

Alles hat super geklappt, sogar das Wetter hat diesmal mitgespielt. .... und sie schmecken ...


----------



## macmarco (11. März 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Uiuiui, dass nenn ich Massenfabrikation |supergri|supergri
Schauen ja echt gut aus...Habe letzte Woche 3 mal bereits geräuchert und bekomm einfach nicht genug davon |uhoh::q:q

Gruß
Marco   #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. März 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Alter Verwalter, dass sieht ja supi aus #6
Aber so ist das eben mit den selbstgebauten Verfeinerungskisten... die sind immer so gut , wie die Erbauer :q:q:q..??

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Dönnerschlach, aal60 |bigeyes |bigeyes


Das nenn' ich wirklich mal "vergolden" #6#6

Alle Achtung :m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

So hab jetzt mal die ganzen Einträge durchgelesen und hab da trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen. Ich will mir auch einen Räucherofen mauern. Klinkersteine habe ich jetzt, der Platz ist bestimmt... Was mich für`s erste interessiert:

- Habt ihr speziellen Beton oder Mörtel verwendet (wegen der Hitze)???
- Was habt ihr als Türdichtung verwendet? In diversen Threads war die Rede Hitzbeständigem Silikon und verschieden Gummisorten.

Da ich eine ganze Palette (knapp 1000 stück) mit Steinen habe, brauche ich damit nicht zu geizen. Ich habe mir gedacht, die Fläche für das Räuchermehl auch zu mauern. Da es Klinkersteine mit Löchern sind, wollte ich darunter dann die Feuerstelle bauen. Ob mit Gas oder Holz wird sich noch entscheiden. 
Ist das sinnvoll? Oder ist ein dickes Edelstahlblech besser?


----------



## aal60 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mal die ganzen Einträge durchgelesen und hab da trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen. Ich will mir auch einen Räucherofen mauern. Klinkersteine habe ich jetzt, der Platz ist bestimmt... Was mich für`s erste interessiert:
> 
> - Habt ihr speziellen Beton oder Mörtel verwendet (wegen der Hitze)???
> - Was habt ihr als Türdichtung verwendet? In diversen Threads war die Rede Hitzbeständigem Silikon und verschieden Gummisorten.
> ...



@asphaltmonster

Beton selbstgerührt mit Dichtungsmittel, ebenfalls in den selbstgemachten Mörtel. Für die innere Feuerkammer Schamotmörtel für dei Schamottsteine.  Verputzt (Innen) mit dem Mauermörtel. 
Silikon von der Firma Elch, hab ich aber nur Aussen gebraucht, da ich die Öffnungen mit dem Rahmeneingekleidet habe.Tür habe ich nicht besonders abgedichtet, ansonstenbeim Ofenbauer Schamottschnur zum Abdichten.

Bauanleitung gemauerter Räucherofen und Kehlhaken 

____________________________________
Baust Du noch oder räucherst Du schon ?


----------



## FrankWoerner (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Hey !

da kannst aal60 vertrauen der weiß was er tut. hat mich auch ratkräftig unterstützt. Ob wohl mein Ofen anderst geworden/wird als seiner. Aber im prinzip sind ja alle nur für eins da, und zwar zum vergolden. 

Zum mauern kannst du auch fertigen Mauer- und Putzmörtel nehmen das hält genauso und unten in der Feuerstelle tust du nochmal vormauern mit Schamott oder Backstein und dann mit Ofenmörtel. das muß ich bei mir noch machen bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit meinem guten Stück.


Schau mal hier.


----------



## RäucherPit (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Hallo liebe Räucherofenbauer,

bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit meinem Räucherofenbau. Dennoch Frage ich mich: Fleisch und Fisch abwechselnd in dem gleichen Räucherofen zu garen - nimmt da beispielsweise der geräucherte Schinken nicht den Fischgeschmack (-geruch) an?

Möchte nach Fertigstellung auch gern Fisch und Fleisch räuchern...


----------



## aal60 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Ich selber habe noch kein Fleisch in meinem Räucherofen verededelt, aber es funktioniert. Aber immer schön die Fettpfanne reinigen!

Schutenpiet und Leopard_Afrika haben das schon gemacht.

Und schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138993

Viel Spaß und berichte mal. #h


----------



## FrankWoerner (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

Einfach mal wenn er ausgekühlt ist Kopf rein und tief Luft holen

Wenn du dann keinen Fisch riechst ist alles OK. 

Aber wie aal60 schon sagte Fettwanne immer reinigen und zwar sauber, nicht nur auskratzen, oder zwei benutzen eine für Fisch eine für Fleisch. Dann kann sich auch nirgends ein Fischgeruch breitmachen oder absetzten wie z .B. Mauerwerk usw..


----------



## RäucherPit (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@aal60

Habe mir Deine Anleitung zum Räucherofenbau angeschaut. Ein sehr beeindruckendes Teil - da ist sofort ersichtlich das beim Bau Profis am Werk waren.
Vielen Dank auch für Deinen Threadhinweis...

@FrankWoerner

vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der zweiten Fettwanne. Dachte immer dass sich der Räuchergeruch auch am Mauerwerk absetzt... aber wie Du schon sagst, werde einfach den Kopf reinhalten - wenns denn endlich mal so weit währe.
Auch Dein Ofen lässt mich inspirieren. Wie weit ragen Deine Thermometerfühler in den Rauchraum? Wie bei Dir ist auch meine Tür innen gedämmt und etwa 42mm dick...


----------



## aal60 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@RäucherPit,

dann laß Dich mal inspirieren und poste mal schön mit Bildern. #6

Auch lesen wir gerne von deinen Erfahrungen.  #h

- Meine Thermometer sind ca. 160mm lang und ragen somit schön in den Rauchraum. 

Gruss vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes.


----------



## FrankWoerner (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@ räucherpit : Also meine Thermometer sind etwa so 10 cm im Rauchraum. Wichtig ist nur zu beachten (oder auch nicht) das die meisten Thermometer die Temperatur im letzten viertel des Tauchrohres messen. und die sollten voll im Rauchraum sein und nicht etwa halb in der Türe stecken. denn das verfälscht das Ergebnis deutlich.

Meine Tür ist 60 Millimeter dick und mit Steinwolle isoliert. Habe Heute den Ofen für´s Räuchern wieder angeschmissen und beim Vorheizen kurz gepennt und schon geschätze 160 -180 Grad im Ofen gehabt. Die Zeigernadel war schon wieder bei ca. 30 Grad. Also ein mal im Kreis. Da habe ich dann an der Türe ne leichte Wärme gespürt. Das ist schon verrückt wie so ein bischen Steinwolle isoliert.


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

#h Moin alle zusammen, nur zum gucken, aber nicht mal zum riechen....das ist Wildsau nach 3 Wochen Pökel, durchbrennen, wässern, trocknen, und jetzt 2 Wochen Kaltrauch...Mitte Mai ist er reif für den Spargel :q:q:q
Piet


----------



## stan von eden (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #h Moin alle zusammen, nur zum gucken, aber nicht mal zum riechen....das ist Wildsau nach 3 Wochen Pökel, durchbrennen, wässern, trocknen, und jetzt 2 Wochen Kaltrauch...Mitte Mai ist er reif für den Spargel :q:q:q
> Piet



alter schwede, das ist ein traum! #6


----------



## juchtel112 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

bin gerade dabei mir einige baupläne anzusehen und dann das beste raussuchen und selber einen mauern.ich habe bisher nur in einer selbstgebauten räuchertonne heißgeräuchert aber ich will mich jetzt auch mal an wurst und schinken versuchen also kalträuchern und das ging in der tonne nicht so gut zu viel wärmeentwicklung;-( aber jetzt wird alles besser


----------



## ESOXJÄGER89 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baustelle Räucherofen*

@Schutnpiet,

der Ofen ist ja ein richtiges talent. ich bin noch in der planungsphase meines räucheofens.Werde viel von deinen ofen übernehmen bin davon total bgeistert.#r#r
der schinken und die putenbrust sind ein traum!!!!!!!#6#6


----------

